

Email From Jason Calacanis: How To Handle Layoffs - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/22/email-from-jason-calacanis-how-to-handle-layoffs/

======
ericwaller
_The most important thing to realize in a situation like we’re facing is that,
chances are, you cannot act too quickly, but you can easily act too slowly.
For this reason, I decided that we had to come up with, and execute on, a
cost-savings plan within two weeks. There is little upside in pushing out hard
decisions like this slowly because of the simple fact that you’re burning gas
while you’re deciding._

What? He's got three years of runway, but he can't afford to think about a 10%
layoff for more than two weeks?

